# FR: She/I had never got used to it



## moi-meme

Bonjour á tous,

I'm doing a translation, English to French, and would apreciate a little help. It's an excerpt from a literary piece.
The sentence is;
'The waiting about, Kay thought, was the hardest part; she had never got used to it.'  
Context : Kay is an ambulance worker during war-time air raids.

My attempt:
[…] elle ne le s’était jamais habituée.' 

I'm a little confused about the order in the last part.

Merci á l'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

[...] d'après/pour Kate, elle ne *s'y* était jamais habituée. Just because on s'habitue *à* quelque chose.


----------



## Thomas1

It should read:
elle ne s'y était jamais habituée.

You say: s'habituer à quelque chose.
Elle ne s'était jamais habituée à attendre. the 'à attendre' part becomes 'y'. Also, personal pronouns go between the 'ne' and the auxiliary verb ('était' in your sentence). So we have: Elle ne s'y était jamais habituée. Well, c'était la partie *la *plus difficile. 

EDIT: I've just seen Lacuzon's post, I'll leave mine, maybe the explanation will be useful to you.


----------



## Laughoutloud

I am trying to translate the following phrase, here is the context.

The waiting about, Kay thought, Was the hardest part; she had never got used to it.

[…] elle n'en s'était habituée jamais.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Elle ne s'*y* était jamais habituée. Just because on s'habitue *à* quelque chose.


----------



## gazelle15

Bonsoir à tous

I know the verb is _s'habituer à_ to mean  _to get used to something_
But I am not sure how to use it when trying to form this sentence...

I had never got used to it

My attempt: Je n'y avais jamais m'été habitué.

In the sense that, waiting about for my girlfriend while she got organised was something that I had never got used to.

I think trying to incorporate the preposition, "it", is confusing me :S

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## wildan1

_to it _is literally _à cela,_ but grammatically_ à + object_ can generally be replaced in French by the adverb *y*, inserted before the verb.

_Je ne m'étais jamais habitué *à cela*_._
Je ne m'*y *étais jamais habitué._


----------



## OLN

Les verbes pronominaux se conjuguent avec l'auxiliaire _être.  _-> _Je ne m'y *étais *jamais habitué_. (plus-que-parfait)

_Je n'y avais jamais été habitué_ est une forme passive du verbe _habituer_ (transitif).


----------



## Souxie

Une expression très fréquente est: _je ne m'y suis jamais fait._


----------



## gazelle15

Does that phrase also work with he/she/it, we, they etc? For example;
Elle ne s'y était jamais habituée
Or
Nous ne nous'y étions jamais habitués
Etc ??


----------



## OLN

Oui : *tu* ne t'y étais jamais habitué(e), *elle* ne s'y était jamais habituée, *il* ne s'y était jamais habitué, *nous* ne nous y étions jamais habitué(e)s, *vous* ne vous y étiez jamais habitué(e)s , *ils /elles* ne se s'y étaient jamais habitué(e)s

  L’apostrophe (m', t', s') correspond à l'élision du E de _me_, _te_ et _se_ avant *y*.


----------



## SwissPete

Je ne m'y étais jamais habitué.
Tu ne t'y étais ...
Il ne s'y était ...
Nous ne nous y étions ...
Vous ne vous y étiez ...
Ils ne s'y étaient jamais ...



EDIT: Beaten to the punch by OLN...


----------



## im-pink456

salut!

je veux dire.. she had never got used to it..

j'ai essayé de traduire le phrase mais sans succès.. elle n'aviat jamais y habitué  ??

un peu d'aide s'il vous plait!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est vrai que la construction du Français est assez différente de l'Anglais ; cela donne :

Elle ne s'y était jamais habituée.

To get used to = s'habituer à  
 Elle  ne s'était jamais habituée à notre nouvelle habitation / à vivre dans le Nord / Elle ne s'y était jamais habituée

To be used to = être habitué à
Elle  est habituée depuis longtemps à conduire une moto / Elle y est habituée depuis longtemps

N'hésitez pas à demander des explications.


----------

